# 1970s Gheenoe Lowsider restoration



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

To give you an idea at how skinny a lowsider goes, here is a clip avoiding stumps on the Hillsborough River:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8fm2LnEZH8

Minn Kota 34/36, group 24 everlast.


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

oh yeah, this is a fishing forum...

small craft advisory on the bay today...i wanted to fish weedon island! was rewarded with dinner.










I love minn kota









Did someone say skinny water?


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow... what a beauty!


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks! I'm loving this boat. I probably have close to 100 hours on it already. I just got a better battery and a brand new merc, so now I don't have a 3-4 mile round trip limit.

I need to figure out how to front mount the trolling motor on a budget if possible. Any of you have a specific part from home depot that might help?

Here a couple new pics:


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice boat!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job on the restore.

Carry a 3 gallon can of gas with you and you can expand your fishing area/time.

PS: Been in that lagoon many times and every time I say that I will never go back as I personally have never caught anything, nor have I heard of anyone catch anything in there (I did see a few catch once) - BUT it sure looks fishy. Let me know how you do.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> Thanks! I'm loving this boat. I probably have close to 100 hours on it already. I just got a better battery and a brand new merc, so now I don't have a 3-4 mile round trip limit.
> 
> I need to figure out how to front mount the trolling motor on a budget if possible. Any of you have a specific part from home depot that might help?
> 
> Here a couple new pics:


You could homebrew a mount by bolting a 4x4x1/4" piece of aluminum angle stock across the bow with a piece of cutting board for a clamping pad, BUT it makes more sense to just get one from ShallowWaterSolutions. Anytide is the owner and an active member of the forum. He's a good dude, he makes good stuff, his prices are fair and he makes many variations of a birdsail TM mount.

Nate


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Great little motor great little boat ... Lowsiders are in a class by themselves !


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

That shallow water solutions mount looks perfect. I think that's what I'll get. Thanks!

I just saw that Harley passed this April.  I think this is one of the first boats he built. I have some pieces of the original plastic coast guard rating etched with an electric pencil.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

DUDE ! 

That's suitable for framing !!!

Want to sell it ?


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

no way. Yesterday one of the original "gheenoe" logos broke in half, so now it just says "ghee" on one side.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igjrHpqMnV0

Motor is broken in! It tops out at 16mph with a single person.


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

It moves nicely:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em6j2yeEqWM


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

So I demo'd an lt25 today...it goes 17mph with my 6hp. I think I'll be moving to either a lt25 or a classic very soon. I love the lowsider, but I'm just asking way too much of it.

Here's how she looks all rigged up though:









I love this boat. Incredibly stable and has done everything I've asked of it.


----------

